# Dxt, and Z7, my opinion



## David Clayton H (Jul 14, 2009)

DXT, fast, light, accurate, lethal, balanced, quiet, smooth draw, no vibration or hand shock, powerful, beautiful work of art and craftsmanship, and deadly, compact, forgiving, quick to sight in, Boost your self esteem, and makes you more attractive! lifetime warranty USA 
Z7. 

I love the Dxt. I think the Z7 would be a little bit of an upgrade from the Dxt, the Z7 can go over 300 feet per second in a 28'' bow with carbon express hunter 250 arrows, if I did not already have a new Dxt, I would deffinatly get a Z7. Because of the super smoothness when shooting and drawing, and it shoots 304FPS with the CE arrows and a 100 gr tip. 
_________________ 
This is what I posted right after I got the DXT. I still feel the same way about it. 

David Clayton Harrison wrote: 
DXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DXT! These bows are so fast, smooth, forgiving, accurate!!!!!!, light, mine, compact, forgiving, quick to sight in, really boost your ego, improve self esteem, attractive, deadly, hard hitting, deep driving, powerful, dependable, durable, unbelievable in balance, quiet, very fun to shoot, way above satisfied, hey, if I left anything out, just add to the list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
The Dxt is the best- , pleasure to shoot and still fast, accurate, light enough, smooth great feeling to shoot it, powerful enough to go the yardage and still get pass throughs, attractive, well made, quality, balanced, right out of the box, nice ata for stands or blinds, quiet, no vibration or hand shock, durable, low maintainence, no issues to fix or worry about like noise coming from somewhere, its cam seems to be smoother and make a more follow through release than some faster models, and it did not take me long to get really accurate with this bow. Me + DXT = great shooting. It really has boosted my confidence in myself and my bow. This Dxt is such a great bow it is hard to believe it is already invented. It is before its time. They also make you more attractive. The next time I have my picture made at Walmart, My Dxt will be in my hand in the picture also! All of the Mathews bows are great in many ways, some prefer different chararcteristics in bows over others the Mathews Company offers 
I love the DXT. 

I am serious about all of this, no joke. 
But like I said before , get the Z7 it is all this but better. a little bit of an upgrade from the Dxt. 
_________________
That If thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved. Romans ch. 10 verse 9


----------



## bulldogharleys (Mar 8, 2007)

I have the DXT and it is everything you just said and now I went out and bought the Z7...it is a BAD a## Bow....So now I have two BAD A## BOWS...:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## HOG MANIAC (Apr 17, 2007)

Ditto!! Got them both. Love them


----------



## David Clayton H (Jul 14, 2009)

Mathews bows are so nice, then the next year more speed and still smooth. Its amazing!


----------



## Speed Trap (Dec 16, 2008)

*Yup*



HOG MANIAC said:


> Ditto!! Got them both. Love them



Would "titto" be 3? As, I have them both as well.


----------



## 2wireweims (Sep 6, 2009)

I went and shot them both recently. They are both fantastic bows! I am torn as to which one I "need"  My brother recently picked up his black Z7 and I really love it, but the local shop has his DXT's almost $200.00 less than a new Z7. To me they are both really close as far as smooth, draw and speed. I currently have a Monster and was going to buy a Monster 7, but that was until I shot the DXT and Z7, now I have to decide between these 2 (I only wish I could afford both)... I hate having problems like this  

Thanks for your review!


----------



## james g (Aug 26, 2009)

bulldogharleys said:


> I have the DXT and it is everything you just said and now I went out and bought the Z7...it is a BAD a## Bow....So now I have two BAD A## BOWS...:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


oh yea ditto


----------



## BIGOBUX (Oct 21, 2009)

*Dxt*

I just bought a DXT and I love it!


----------



## Rustie (Jan 14, 2010)

if i had to choose one of the 2 bows i would go for the Z7. Reason being it is the latest model and an upgrade of the DXT/Reezen......


----------



## kzoohunter (Dec 24, 2009)

ueah z7 is probably nice bow but the riser is god awful ugly in my opinion which pry dont mean too much i guess if it shoots good but i still want it to look decent good to see the mathews bandwagon is alive and well though


----------



## the preacherman (Nov 14, 2007)

yep...it is ugly...I just bought my new z7 waffle iron a week ago but you ought to watch her cook...LOL


----------



## DMS1 (Jun 11, 2009)

kzoohunter said:


> ueah z7 is probably nice bow but the riser is god awful ugly in my opinion which pry dont mean too much i guess if it shoots good but i still want it to look decent good to see the mathews bandwagon is alive and well though


what a waste of words. There's 3 seconds I'll never get back.


----------



## kzoohunter (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm sorry to strike a nerve with the mathews nation of fans i just stated my opinion. there are many nicer bows out than the z7. the roller guard looks different but works the same way as the original (if you really stop and look at it as far as mechanically not how it looks) so nothing new there. i would much rather have the dx if i were a mathews fan. not hating on mathews just that bow in peticular looks ugly to me but like i said before doesnt matter what it looks like as long as it shoots good


----------



## kzoohunter (Dec 24, 2009)

the preacherman said:


> yep...it is ugly...I just bought my new z7 waffle iron a week ago but you ought to watch her cook...LOL


yeah i hear they are quiet too


----------



## cowboyed (Jan 4, 2009)

*Z7*

Just received a call from my Archery Shop. I am picking up my Z7 tomorrow. Smooth, Quiet & Fast nothing ugly about that !!!!:smile:


----------



## 123123hui1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I gree with you


----------

